

Futuristic Rocketship schools redefine teaching - danteembermage
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/10/13/charter-schools-future-classroom/1631387/

======
nickmain
To get an idea of what ST Math (mentioned in the article) is all about, this
TEDx presentation is probably the best intro:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VLje8QRrwg>

Disclaimer: I'm a developer at MIND Research.

~~~
politician
I'm a little surprised that this technology is only available to schools, and
not to individuals. Is there any effort underway to change that? It seems like
these games could be big on the various app stores (e.g. DragonBox), or in
partnership with some of the big learning sites such as Khan Academy.

~~~
nickmain
MIND is a non-profit and a neuroscience research institute, with the mission
of improving Math education.

With all the hype around computer-based instruction, a big part of that goal
has to be the ability to measure and demonstrate positive results on a large
scale. With limited resources, the focus is on deploying the program direct to
schools and providing the teacher training and support to make sure that the
kids get the most benefit from it.

------
elteto
It seems like a great initiative and they seem to be doing it the right way,
staying lean, cutting unnecessary expenses and using technology a lot. Yet
when I think about it, what I loved back in those years was the interaction
with other kids, the noise, the sort of controlled chaos. I don't know if they
would have been able to keep me sitting in a lab, glued to a monitor. But
alas, those were different times and I do remember getting very excited when
we got our first, really really old computers and how we tried by any means to
get some time with them. I am not even that old and yet I feel I live in a
completely different world. Times have changed, and so fast :)

------
zrail
OT: This website does not work on Safari. The toolbar that should be sticking
to the bottom of the viewport ends up repeating across the content as I
scroll.

Now, to attempt to get the print version to work...

Edit after reading: In general I disagree with the concept of charter schools,
but this seems like a good idea. If there's one in my city when I have
children that age I will definitely research them further.

~~~
lewispollard
It's a pretty bad design in general, I was flicking between this and my email
client and clicking on the 'background' of the page takes you to the front
page.

